# Protective cover for storage



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Like many others, my Hymer loses its shine easily on the fibre glass panels. 

So I thought while it is parked up I thought that I would try to cover the front top & rear with a cover. I don't want to obstruct the doors and the sides are not vulnerable to UV damage so a front top & back cover seems to be in order. 

Has anyone been down this road and has info on a suitable supplier? 

2002 Hymer A class B574


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes - I pretty much did just that for my 2005 B634. Cover Systems ( http://www.motorhomecampercovers.co.uk/index.htm ) kindly offered to add a front flap to their existing roof cover. However, even though it does the job, there are a few alterations I would make were I to ask them to do the job again.

First, either I or they screwed up the overall length dimensions and I ended up with around 3' of excess length that needs to be tucked at the rear. I tried to provide precise dimensions by adding these to a photo print-out of the van but despite this, wires got crossed somehow.

It also appears Cover Systems aren't that familiar with the distinctive shape of the Hymer front roof as it curves in and down to meet the curved windscreen. As a result, the angled end to the cover at the front has a bit of slack each side as it appears to be cut for a steeper profile than the Hymer.

The front flap works fine except that the elastic fixing provided across the bottom is insufficient to hold it in place even a mild wind. Consequently, I've added two ratchet straps - one that fixes to each of the door mirrors and stretches just under the windscreen wipers and one lower down that hooks on to the road springs behind the front wheels and stretches across the front just above the 'bumper' profile. I'd have also made it a little wider to completely cover the sides of the windscreen and the front body bulge.

Cover Systems seemed quite flexible and I feel certain that if I'd been able to take the van up to them to measure up and work from, they'd have produced a far better fitting cover than I've ended up with. In fact, unless the cover maker has an existing profile for your van I'd be inclined to take it along to someone that could custom tailor one to fit.

Even though it falls short of perfect, it's a far better than having nothing and endless roof scrub jobs, which is where I started out.

The big problem I have now is fitting it. As you'll know, Hymers are quite tall and wide and I have to wait for a day when the wind isn't blowing then use ladders and brooms to stretch the cover over the roof. This is a bit of a work up and deters me from putting it on more frequently, which is a shame seeing as the position I have to park it means the front gets the full force of the sun in the summer and the trees above and birds that sit thereon drip continuously onto the roof.

I have looked for a more rigid cover for the roof, thinking that would be easier to fit but haven't found anything yet. I'll probably be in the market for a better fitting and/or easier to fit one if such a thing manifests itself so will follow the thread with interest.

ps - I don't have a flap at the back - and I'm not sure how you'd fix one at the sides to stop it flapping around?


----------

